# Want to start building websites



## will (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all, I have decided to learn how to build websites as I have missed many opportunities by not knowing!
Does anyone know any good guides on the internet or anything like that? I googled but didn't find any good ones.


----------



## anupkanwar (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi 
Which type of site you want to built ,you can make easliy , from scrits.you can built
1)simple blogs 
2)social bookmarking site.like mine (--link removed--) and networking 
3)Directory Site.
tell me which you want to built , i will help you.
Regards,Anup Kanwar


----------



## will (Jan 16, 2010)

anupkanwar said:


> Hi
> Which type of site you want to built ,you can make easliy , from scrits.you can built
> 1)simple blogs
> 2)social bookmarking site.like mine and networking
> ...



Thanks Anup,
Im looking to get a good set of general skills to create any type of website I want. I am learning some HTML at the moment but I would like to learn to build better looking websites. I was thinking about learning how to use Dreamweaver as I have a copy of it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2010)

Learn PHP

http://www.phptutorial.info/


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 16, 2010)

anupkanwar said:


> Hi
> Which type of site you want to built ,you can make easliy , from scrits.you can built
> 1)simple blogs
> 2)social bookmarking site.like mine and networking
> ...



That looks suspiciously like spam, 1st post too


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, so it doesn't seem so cryptic.  PHP is fun, simple and very adaptive.  It is like Java without all the client side downloading crap, truly object oriented programming, and was literally design for people starting out with their first site.

Never, ever call youself a Web Master.  That term just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2010)

There are many different ways of creating web sites. You can code everything by hand or use tools and utilities to assist you. Personally, I think that learning how to do things by hand will give you the greatest knowledge and flexability when doing site design. You can then code around any short-comings that the tools you use might have.

I would learn ,,, HTML, CSS, JavaScript and PHP. If you want to use the VS designers for ASP.NET then it would not hurt to learn VB or C#.

Remember that if you are going to try to make the site compatible for many different browsers, you are going to have to learn what the browsers will render/execute and how to code for each.


----------



## will (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like it will take a while to get through it all! Definitely be worth it though, people are always asking me if I can build them a website and I'm guessing they would pay good money for it.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 16, 2010)

Just remember to come to TPU's P&W section for all your programming needs. 
We're always happy to help when we are able.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2010)

removed the link to the possible spam post

start by learning something on html with most basic css, use dreamweaver as an assisting tool for the basic editing and layout. at the same time start using photoshop to learn how to make graphics and integrate them. 

further down the road you could look at php but without previous programming knowledge it's going to be quite complex.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 17, 2010)

dreamweaver is a good utility for someone with no previous knowlege, or very little (like myself) its rather easy to get to grips with and is a good starting point as other have said


----------



## Zenith (Jan 20, 2010)

Well good starting point is to learn XHTML, CSS and some PHP.

Check this sites:

http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_intro.asp
http://www.csselite.com/ <-- for inspiration


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Never, ever call youself a Web Master.  That term just makes my skin crawl.



LOL, you should look for 'Dara O'Brien' doing standup talking about 'Web Masters' LMFAO


----------

